# Imperial Guard Tank Hunting



## Buttons (Jan 23, 2012)

So, I got my IG codex a few days ago and have been looking through it a lot, making some army list ideas and whatnot. Anyway, I have zero experience playing WH40K and thus have no experience playing with any of the IG units. What would you recommend for tank killing in the guard?

So far I am really liking the Vendetta (3 twin linked Lascannons sounds epic when it comes to tank killing) and the Medusa with Bastion-breacher Shells (Strength 10, AP 1, blast, and rolling a second die for penetration, sounds really nice, and I suppose Strength 10 AP 2 large blast makes it more versatile against infantry).

Are the various tanks any real use when it comes to tank hunting? Vanquisher, Exterminator, and Hydra sound nice, but the former seems pretty useless even with Pask and the latter can't destroy anything greater than AV 12.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

manticores are surprisingly useful for anti tank, also i made a thread on this subject a while ago and it shill should be somewhere, ill post a link when i find it.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

well, if you are talking about transports (rhinos, chimeras, raiders, etc) that are something along the lines of a 12,12,10 AV values at most then the best thing ive found are heavy weapon teams with autocannons or missile launchers, or hydras (when will GW release a plastic kit!:angry.

IG tanks are best used against the chewy squishy bits inside the metal boxes, generally.

----

after that its guardsmen/tanks with meltas/multi-meltas. since melta are the best anti-tank weapon in the game. you just have to get close to them


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

For anti-AV you can use all the following IG units -

Manticore
Hydras (in 2's) 
Exterminator
Vendetta
Vets with 3 Meltaguns in Chimeras
Medusa with BB's
HWS with AC/Lascannons/ML's
Devil Dog
Sentinel with AC/lascannon

Plasma is also ok at taking out lighter AV, and so is a Multi-laser.

some of these are very efficient and some are less so...depends on if it's the competitive edge you want or does flavour (theme) float your boat. 

There's also the old adage that Infantry kills Tanks, Vehicles kill Infantry...sticking a Hull Lascannon on a Russ doesn't automatically make it an efficient anti-tank unit.

edit: forgot about Ordnance.

Ok, now that the Doctor is gone I can focus a bit more -

vehicle-wise Manticores and Hydras are seen in most IG Tournament lists, as are ChiMeltaVets and Vendettas.

Manticore is the all-rounder that can handle Infantry and vehicles, especially if they're clumped up...2D6, hits side armour.
Hydras (in 2's) are almost unequalled at anti-transport.
ChiMeltaVets destroy any AV...period.
Vendetta...3 t'l'd Lascannons,,,speaks for itself really.
Medusa with BB's is the longest ranged AP1 2D6 weapon we can get.

Sure some need to get up close and personal, some are direct fire fire, some are too large to hide...combined though they get the job done.


----------



## sgjohnson (Jan 20, 2012)

Everyone above basically covered it, but exterminators and vanquishers are pretty bad compared to the other options in the book. You can get 2 hydras for one exterminator, and a vendetta for a lot less then a vanquisher. 

If you really want a cheese AT, take a vendetta with demolition vets and melta guns. If you get 1st turn, Scout move in front of the opponents land raider and utterly destroy it with instant hitting melta bombs. If your opponent seizes, you still have a decent 4+ cover. I've done it before, and it caused a lot of raging.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

They deserved it for taking failtastic landraiders.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

sgjohnson said:


> If you really want a cheese AT, take a vendetta with demolition vets and melta guns. If you get 1st turn, Scout move in front of the opponents land raider and utterly destroy it with instant hitting melta bombs. If your opponent seizes, you still have a decent 4+ cover. I've done it before, and it caused a lot of raging.


I always saw this happen when the Codex first came out, or if you play against someone who hasn't experienced it....once everyone worked it out (and it didn't really take that long) that Vendetta and the disembarked Vets are dead the next turn/turn after, which is fine IF they actually destroyed that valuable target.

Nowadays Vendettas hardly ever last past turn 2, and Vets are better suited to Chimeras, mainly due to the multiple SW's & fire points.


----------



## Keen4e (Apr 19, 2010)

I never tried vanquishers, but I wonder why everyone considers them as a big fail. You roll two dice when penetrating with S8. I'd say it's not bad at all. Vendettas are great too, but have less range and less armor so they are more likely to be destroyed, while a vanquisher can calmly sit at the back of the table, while only showing it's 14 front armor. You can take out enemy tanks from distance without getting your hands dirty. Sure with BS 3 you are likely to miss your target, but if you add Pask to it, Vanquisher seems to me as one of the best tank hunting options IG has.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

I have 2 Vanquishers (sweet sweet models, FW ftw), but over several dozen+ games with them they simply don't perform often enough to warrant using (read wasting) a Heavy Support slot, let alone the issue of its inability to fill an important anti-AV role.

Adding pask just makes it more of a points-sink, as pask grants perhaps 2 extra shots at most over a game...2 shots at 25 pts apiece, no way in hell.

Stick with units that are consistently reliable, and some are cheaper to boot.


----------



## Danger Close (Apr 9, 2012)

Outflanking Melta Vets are probably one of the best Anti tank units that I've used, the look on opponents faces when you park a chimera loaded with melta vets right next to their prize tank and blow it to kingdom come is just priceless

Marbo also works wonders on tanks as long as he's close enough


----------



## Imp Blackheart (Nov 29, 2010)

Keen4e said:


> I never tried vanquishers, but I wonder why everyone considers them as a big fail. You roll two dice when penetrating with S8. I'd say it's not bad at all. Vendettas are great too, but have less range and less armor so they are more likely to be destroyed, while a vanquisher can calmly sit at the back of the table, while only showing it's 14 front armor. You can take out enemy tanks from distance without getting your hands dirty. Sure with BS 3 you are likely to miss your target, but if you add Pask to it, Vanquisher seems to me as one of the best tank hunting options IG has.



The original rules for Vanqs in IA2 ( i think ) made them badass and worth their points, it allowed the player before shooting to decide if they would use an AP round or a normal round which made them more versatile. and if I remember correctly they were also AP1 on that AP round. Since GW got their hands on the model, they nerfed it and made it an over priced piece of crap... You just get the AP considered round and its a small blast, where as the old rules it was an AP1 shot with no blasts. Thus overall makes it unreliable when hunting tanks/AV units bc of the rules for blast templete scattering.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Platoon and Company Command Squads can also be tooled up with Melta and expended, as they don't Score. Stormtroopers can have some success in a similar role.

@Luke - If I could've Rep'd you for that Land Raider comment, I would have...


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Imp Blackheart said:


> on vanqs...Since GW got their hands on the model, they nerfed it and made it an over priced piece of crap... You just get the AP considered round and its a small blast, where as the old rules it was an AP1 shot with no blasts. Thus overall makes it unreliable when hunting tanks/AV units bc of the rules for blast templete scattering.


um vanquishers dont get a blast at all (unless they take plasma sponsons). they are strait solid round missiles with ordinance rules (so getting the highest of 2d6 for penetration). 



TheKingElessar said:


> Platoon and Company Command Squads can also be tooled up with Melta and expended, as they don't Score.


um...platoon command squads can and do score. since they are a troop.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Devildog. This little bastard got overlooked. AV12 front, fast vehicle. with a r24 s8 ap1 small blast melta cannon. Can be quite effective too.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Ooops, that was a stupid typo, thanks. I was already thinking how to word my Stormtrooper comment, and forgot I mentioned PCSes. Lol.

In addition to the Devil Dog, which is good, the Hellhound can have a hull Multi-Melta, which isn't a bad option. So can the Bane Wolf, but meh.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Luckily the Vanquisher for the Death Korps of Krieg list can take a co-axial weapon to allow the Vanquisher to be twin linked.

Otherwise it's not worth it's points for regular Guard.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

sgjohnson said:


> Everyone above basically covered it, but exterminators and vanquishers are pretty bad compared to the other options in the book. You can get 2 hydras for one exterminator, and a vendetta for a lot less then a vanquisher.
> 
> If you really want a cheese AT, take a vendetta with demolition vets and melta guns. If you get 1st turn, Scout move in front of the opponents land raider and utterly destroy it with instant hitting melta bombs. If your opponent seizes, you still have a decent 4+ cover. I've done it before, and it caused a lot of raging.


Scout moves specify you can't move within 12" of an enemy, so that is not possible, seeing as they neither have fleet nor can they assault out of the vendetta.


----------



## CE5511 (Apr 16, 2011)

@mcmuffin: couldnt you scout the vandetta to just outside of that 12in space, disembark the vets 2 inches away from the vehicle your first turn, then move them up 6 more, shoot then charge the remaining 4ish inches and get there? Or does scout moves prevent that?


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Not so McMuffster. You end your move 12" away (12.0001") and then go first. You disembark 2" + base, move 6", and assault 6".

Totally Ninja'd..thanks stupid friends and stupid conversations!


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Dammit, i have been made look like a retard. This is becoming a regular occurrence lol.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

mcmuffin said:


> Dammit, i have been made TO look like a retard. This is becoming a regular occurrence lol.


Fixed that for you. :wink:


----------

